# Bathroom TV



## Cluster (Feb 12, 2012)

Just purchased a waterproof low voltage tv to fit in a bathroom. I noticed on one of the sites that sell these tvs it states that Part P requires that the tv should not be fitted within 300mm of an access door. I cannot for the life of me imagine why such a regulation should have been drawn up. Can anyone shed any light on this as to comply would mean having to move the doorway...that the builder has already moved once.


----------



## Berlioz (Jan 13, 2012)

TV in the sitting room, TV in the kitchen (my case), many who know have TV in bedrooms. OK-now TV in the bathroom. What next? So far as I know-inside the bath (when it is water) the low voltage (50V) not good. LSPV (low safe protectiv voltage) 12V suets fine. About the door and 30cm. You can not install the socket less then 30cm to the door. May be thats the reason? IMHO


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Which zone you are refering to the bathroom for the TV useage and I know and you should be aware that you need a mantory RCD protection in there.

I have not read all of the 17 th edition of UK regulations so I can not really comment too much but I know in France we have some leeway but not much.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Hi

You sure your not a victim of chinayenglish instructions.he he 

Part 'P' is to do with regulations concerning competant persons and notifiable work. 
Because you will installing a piece of equipment (requiring a feed) in a 'Special Location' it is notifiable work. 

Having a socket/switch in ZONE 1 (adjacent to bath/shower) is not allowed.

I strongly suggest you put a 30mA RCD protected Switched Fused Spur outside the bathroom (for switching and isolation purposes) feeding a basic connection point inside the wall where the TV is to be located WITH an inspection hatch assessible with a tool.

However, you can also play clever. You can put a socket (I would suggest a water proof one) underneath of the bath behind the panelling (ZONE 0) as long as it is ONLY ACCESSIBLE WITH A TOOL e.g. inspection hatch needing a screwdriver or key. (think of a commercially fitted spa bath or jacuzzi)

Regards
Matt


----------



## Pinoysparky (Feb 23, 2012)

On one job at the basketball stadium we did installed an outlets in a shower for TV. I know at that time it's not a good safety practice but nothing I can do.


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

This is the UK Electrical Forum


----------

